# SSB For hunting



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

hey guys i may have just missed our overlooked here in this thread but would anyone be able to tell me if if the Simple Shot Black is good for hunting? I have a roll of .7 and have a band set cut 3/4x1/2 tapered at 7" for a 32" cheekbone anchor draw. I have some pest problems on my game plot and biggest thing I'm looking to take is maybe a ****, probly mostly squirrels. I'm shooting 3/8" steelies but i have some 1/2" daisy marbles too, could probly get ahold of some lead sinkers or shot if i can talk my stepfather into taking apart a shell


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

.7 can be used for hunting, but it's a little light for something the size or a raccoon. You may wanna double it up or go to 1 1/2 to 1 taper

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

Sweet thank you! I think I'll take your advice and go ahead and double the current set and make an extra double set with a bigger taper that way i can either use them solo or doubled, I'll do some thorough testing before i take them out but i don't have a crony yet so it's hard to tell how fast things are really going, the 3/8" definitely clips out pretty quick with the current set up but again i was unsure and even though they're pests i don't want to hurt them


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I agree. I'd make those a bit larger but I've never taken a **** with short bands, always butterfly. But for squirrel I would say at least 
7/8 to 5/8 with 7/16 steel. It really packs a punch. Be sure to keep your bands warm until the shot. Good luck.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> I agree. I'd make those a bit larger but I've never taken a **** with short bands, always butterfly. But for squirrel I would say at least
> 7/8 to 5/8 with 7/16 steel. It really packs a punch. Be sure to keep your bands warm until the shot. Good luck.


What Joe And AFS said...definitely go bigger than 3/8" steel. I (like joe) like 7/16 steel, it packs a big punch and still penetrates. As for *****...the ***** I've taken are with butter bands and BIG steel.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I've got the Saunders double bands and I've made up a few different sets of my own and honestly, I can still get more speed and power for 44cal steel with single bands cut at a good taper. I made some new .6 Sumeike 1" x 21/32" last night. I've pulled 300 - 360+fps out of the .5 Sumeike. Then also 300+fps from standard Simpleshot Black at close to 600% draw, which is way past the safe margin for their stock tied bands that they sell pre-made in my opinion, since it was bending the arms back on the Axiom Ocularis that I was using. Ss black works great but not their pre-made bands or their plastic slingshots when you want high speed and power for hunting. You need a good wood or better Slingshot for hunting. The plastic leaves you with an uneasy feeling as they bend badly with a heavy pull.


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

Thank you guys! I definitely plan on ordering bigger steel but don't want the pests munching on my corn while i wait for them to get here, i may be able to get some of the shot from a .20ga shell or being in a big outdoorsman community in sure i can get my hands on some big lead sinkers, my shot placement is pretty spot on with my current setup i imagine adding more oomf and rubber behind the 3/8 would also give it a super flat trajectory atleast out to 10m, i could run a butterfly setup but as far as flat latex I've got some .7 SSB, some .6 ALS and, some .55 BSB white, i feel the .7 would be too heavy for a butterfly but worried the .55 wouldn't be enough ant thoughts?


----------



## Slingshot Seb (Jan 9, 2020)

So dragoneye what bands do u plan on using for 3/8 steel cause it sounds like your really (uselessly) over powering the bands from what I can tell. Also 3/8 steel is way too small for raccoons. Your gonna need at least 1/2 steel and that's coming from someone who often uses 3/8 steel for other smaller game. Good luck though with killing the bastards.


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

I have never taken a raccoon but I did kill a 35lb porcupine last year with a 50cal lead ball and .72 GZK cut 1in to 3/4 with 6.5 inch active length for a 32 draw. The shot was at about 15 yards and up in a tree. The ball was lodged against the far side of the skull after going through its hide, skull, and brain matter. I would imagine that with the right lead ammo and a well matched band set you could drop a trash panda.


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

Haha thanks guys, slingshot seb I've made up 2 bandsets out of my .7 SSB one at 1 1/2"-1" and a 1"-3/4" both sets are double bands right now set at 7"active, the pull feels comparable to my wife's 30lb recurve she got when she started shooting but i don't have a pull measure or a chony so i can't really tell ya the draw weight or the speed, i have to agree atleast on the 1 1/2"-1" the catchbox test is killing cans and papers but there's a good bit of hand slap though the 1"-3/4" is petri easy to draw and still thumps REALLY hard but again i have no measuring tools other than myself so it's just hard to figure out what will hav be the right impact. Have ordered some 1/2" and 5/16" steels. Really looking forward to those 1/2" if my 1/2. Marbles are anything to go by lol


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

so far i have only used TBG,1 inch straights,7 in active [ear lobe anchor] and 36 cal lead balls for 2 rabbits and 1 [accidental] opossum,killed them dead Dead though,will probably try the SS blacks.08 this year


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

Yes i would definitely like to try some of that SSB .8 or 1m, i bet that 1m is done heavy stuff


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

1mm stuff is awesome for hunting. I use GZK black 1mm in winter just for the extra rubber to get the snap I need. My slingbow setup is GZK 1.2mm super thick. It launches arrows really well. 
As far as the wide taper double band sets go, I would definitely move up to a heavier ammo. The handslap is from to much rubber and not enough weight in the pouch. It happens with me sometime in my bb shooter when I use heavy bands.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------

